# What are the quotes that describe your personality or beliefs?



## Nakstiigala (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, dear everyone, 

I hope that the march has started wonderfully for all of you, 

Couldn't find such a thread (if you find one, will be happy if you send me the link), so made one

:cat:

What are the quotes that you find to be truthful, that would describe your personality or beliefs?

Thanks,


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Time heals all wounds - works every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

"Life is too important to be taken seriously." Oscar Wilde


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

"do what you want, fuck what anybody else thinks"


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

nablur said:


> "do what you want, fuck what anybody else thinks"


the philosophy of the mentally deficient.

Heard it a million times before, and it really doesn't surprise me.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

This excerpt from Invictus.



WE Henley said:


> I am the master of my fate:
> I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Enoch said:


> the philosophy of the mentally deficient.
> 
> Heard it a million times before, and it really doesn't surprise me.


this thread is titled "what quotes describe your personality beliefs" ... not "criticize others thoughts and ideas". 

i dont give a fuck about you or what you think. i dont care how many times you've heard the quote, i dont care what surprises you. 

you've got 9.6k posts and cant figure out how to read the title/OP, so you instead go around insulting other members and what they post. billiant. youre a real think tank yourself. keep it up. 

on top of that, you have yet to share your own quote. classic piece of shit move. why dont you develop the courage to put your own thoughts out there.


----------



## AvengedEightfold (Feb 25, 2018)

"Stand up for what you believe in even if it means standing alone." -Andy Biersack

"Be yourself and like what you like, fuck everyone else." -M Shadows

"Authority pisses me off." -James Hetfield

“Don't promote yourself as a country of constitutionality and compassion if you honestly believe that putting people in prison and treating them like animals is justified." -Bernard B. Kerik

"I'm just myself. That's the best way to put it." -Post Malone

“Girls can be athletic. Guys can have feelings. Girls can be smart. Guys can be creative. And vice versa. Gender is specific only to your reproductive organs (and sometimes not even to those), not your interest, likes, dislikes, goals, and ambitions.” -Connor Franta


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

AvengedEightfold said:


> "Stand up for what you believe in even if it means standing alone." -Andy Biersack
> 
> "Be yourself and like what you like, fuck everyone else." -M Shadows
> 
> ...


And your Enneagram type is listed as "Unknown" why exactly? :tongue:


----------



## AvengedEightfold (Feb 25, 2018)

compulsiverambler said:


> And your Enneagram type is listed as "Unknown" why exactly? :tongue:


I couldn't find any quotes that resemble my 6-ness :hampster:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

“We are all imprisoned by the dictionary. We choose out of that vast, paper-walled prison our convicts, the little black printed words, when in truth we need fresh sounds to utter, new enfranchised noises which would produce a new effect.” - Mervyn Peake


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

nablur said:


> this thread is titled "what quotes describe your personality beliefs" ... not "criticize others thoughts and ideas".


I do not understand why you are so upset, I'm not criticizing your own personal beliefs but the ones of other's - you found them on the internet somewhere.



nablur said:


> i dont give a fuck about you or what you think. i dont care how many times you've heard the quote, i dont care what surprises you.


Yes, took me a while to read it of course but I gathered, and so I went ahead and criticized you because I was under the impression that you wouldn't be bothered about it.



nablur said:


> you've got 9.6k posts and cant figure out how to read the title/OP, so you instead go around insulting other members and what they post. billiant. youre a real think tank yourself. keep it up.


I don't insult many, you have a terrible affect on me.



nablur said:


> on top of that, you have yet to share your own quote. classic piece of shit move. why dont you develop the courage to put your own thoughts out there.


What if my criticism of your post was my personal belief itself? 

For I was demonstrating disapproval of what you approve and that is itself a belief of my own.

Also, consider I said my personality belief or whatever is to 'criticize other's thoughts and ideas', haven't I just answered the question by giving an example rather than saying.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

nobody asked for your personal beliefs. the OP asked for quotes that describe your personal beliefs. 

nowhere did you state 'my personality belief is to criticize others thoughts and ideas'... so no, you didnt answer the question. youre just talking out your ass. 

youre a moron. im done with you.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

nablur said:


> nobody asked for your personal beliefs. the OP asked for quotes that describe your personal beliefs.
> 
> nowhere did you state 'my personality belief is to criticize others thoughts and ideas'... so no, you didnt answer the question. youre just talking out your ass.
> 
> youre a moron. im done with you.


Regardless, I gave a quote (which was both your's and not your's) and expressed utter distaste with it which can describe or infer my personal beliefs.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Every existing thing is *born without reason, prolongs itself out of weakness, and dies by chance.*


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

I could write a book of favourite quotes, but I'll try and keep this down  

I love this. It's normally quoted as just the last line, but I think it's far more powerful as a whole. Do something brilliant, life is too short and cruel.



Bruce McLaren said:


> The news that he had died instantly came as a terrible shock to all of us, but who is to say that he had not seen more, done more, and learned more in his twenty-six years than many people do in a lifetime? To do something well is so worthwhile that to die trying to do it better cannot be foolhardy. It would be a waste of life to do nothing with one's ability, for I feel that life is measured in achievement, not in years alone.


I can't read this one without hearing him saying it. It's so honest and flawed and real. 



Ayrton Senna said:


> I am a professional... but I am also a human being... and the values I have in my life are stronger than many other people's desire to influence or destroy those values.


For a while, I was only aware of the first half of this one. But it's so true. Fear is a funny thing. 



Marie Curie said:


> Nothing in life is to be feared, it is only to be understood. Now is the time to understand more, so that we may fear less.


Often, Brian Cox annoys me. But he got this right 



Professor Brian Cox said:


> I am a geek. To me, that’s someone who is immersed in science and engineering and all the real things about the universe and who values exploration and discovery. Not fluff. I think pop music is less interesting than the Apollo Moon landings. That’s a geek.


I could quote a million song lyrics by Neil Finn that I felt described me or my philosophies, but yeah, this works too. 



Neil Finn said:


> I suppose I was aware of not being fake. I just didn't want there to be anything fake about what we do. And I'm prepared to be unfashionable.


From my signature, a fictional quote from the TV episode of Doctor Who, _The Girl in the Fireplace_ by Steven Moffatt. 



Reinette said:


> One may tolerate a world of demons for the sake of an angel.


Another fictional Doctor Who reference to finish off with, this time from the book _Lungbarrow_ by Marc Platt. 



The Seventh Doctor said:


> 'Like' is a subjective word. I like the tick of a clock and the sound of a flute. The song of a rinchin in the fields at harvest. Working things out for myself. I like other people's ideas. Peace, tranquility. And a nice cup of tea.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I forgot lyrics are like quotes. I will post some of the ones I relate to or that I like or think are true. Some talk about the way I feel, others about what I believe. A lot of it is very alpha Ti-Fe.

"I can see it all tonight underneath the perfect sky, where the universe revolves around the pupil of an eye and infinities stretch out from infinities within. I'm a part of everything." Dragonfly - M. Craft

"There's no sight that does not take the way through your eyes. There's no view that's not produced in one person's mind. There's no me that would exist without a you. There's no one that does exist without a two." Outlined View - Ms. John Soda

"It's hard to tell what takes me away, but I know for years I've lived ashamed, and I think about the wasted years as I fall into myself" Input - Faunts

"When I was dead asleep behind towering walls, they built a world outside and I missed the wake up call. There was a sea of sound but it was silence that stole my sleep" Last Time - Moderat

"Long have I waited here for nothing to come, the sequence of twisted turns that can't be undone" Candil de la Calle - Apparat

And something a little different but that I think it's true

"We move in fear, we move in desire. Where the body goes, the mind will follow soon after" Mecca - Wild Beasts

And an actual quote that I saw in a video that I find to be true. And the only one I recalled when I saw this thread. I will come back with more.

"To teach that a comparatively few men are responsible for the greatest forward steps of mankind is the worst sort of nonsense" Henry Ford


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

"To truly laugh, you must be able to take your pain, and play with it!" - Charlie Chaplin

"Imagination was given to man to compensate him for what he is not; a sense of humor to console him for what he is." - Francis Bacon

"I wanted only to live in accord with the promptings which came from my true self. Why was that so very difficult?" - Hermann Hesse

"What is to give light must endure burning." - Viktor Frankl

"My humanity is a constant self-overcoming." - Friedrich Nietzsche

"The greatest thing you'll ever learn is to love and be loved in return." - David Bowie

"Beauty, the splendour of truth, is a gracious presence when the imagination contemplates intensely the truth of its own being or the visible world, and the spirit which proceeds out of truth and beauty is the holy spirit of joy." - James Joyce

"I am seeking. I am striving. I am in it with all my heart." - Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Read my signature for another one.









Sent from Heaven Using My Will


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Better than a thousand hollow words, is one word that brings peace.

It is better to conquer yourself than to win a thousand battles. Then the victory is yours. It cannot be taken from you, not by angels or by demons, heaven or hell.

Hatred does not cease by hatred, but only by love; this is the eternal rule.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment.

Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth.

Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned.

No one saves us but ourselves. No one can and no one may. We ourselves must walk the path.

All by Buddha, the great teacher


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

"Perfection is not just about control. It's also about letting go." - Black Swan

"Remember it all, every insult, every tear. Tattoo it on the inside of your mind. In life, knowledge of poisons is essential." - White Oleander

"Judaism believes that while forgiveness is often a virtue, hate can be virtuous when one is dealing with the frightfully wicked. Rather than forgive, we can wish ill; rather than hope for repentance, we can instead hope that our enemies experience the wrath of God." - Rabbi Dr. Meir Y. Soloveichik

"You may not be interested in war, but war is interested in you." - Leon Trotsky

I think that might be a good quote for a 9w8.

"I would give the greatest sunset in the world for one sight of New York's skyline. Particularly when one can't see the details. Just the shapes. The shapes and the thought that made them. The sky over New York and the will of man made visible. What other religion do we need? And then people tell me about pilgrimages to some dank pesthole in a jungle where they go to do homage to a crumbling temple, to a leering stone monster with a pot belly, created by some leprous savage. Is it beauty and genius they want to see? Do they seek a sense of the sublime? Let them come to New York, stand on the shore of the Hudson, look and kneel. When I see the city from my window - no, I don't feel how small I am - but I feel that if a war came to threaten this, I would throw myself into space, over the city, and protect these buildings with my body." - The Fountainhead

I dislike Ayn Rand and the quote might be a little silly but it always stuck with me.

"Reason is, and ought only to be the slave of the passions, and can never pretend to any other office than to serve and obey them." - Immanuel Kant

"Darkness rises and light to meet it." - Star Wars: The Last Jedi

This is more of a passage:

"Each of us is born with a box of matches inside us but we can't strike them all by ourselves; we need oxygen and a candle to help. In this case, the oxygen for example, would come from the breath of the person you love; the candle would be any kind of food, music, caress, word, or sound that engenders the explosion that lights one of the matches. For a moment we are dazzled by an intense emotion. A pleasant warmth grows within us, fading slowly as time goes by, until a new explosion comes along to revive it. Each person has to discover what will set off those explosions in order to live, since the combustion that occurs when one of them is ignited is what nourishes the soul. That fire, in short, is its food. If one doesn't find out in time what will set off these explosions, the box of matches dampens, and not a single match will ever be lighted.

*You must take care to light the matches one at a time.* If a powerful emotion should ignite them all at once, they would produce a splendor so dazzling that it would illuminate far beyond what we can normally see; and then a brilliant tunnel would appear before our eyes, revealing the path we forgot the moment we were born, and summoning us to regain the divine origins we had lost. The soul ever longs to return to the place from which it came, leaving the body lifeless."

- Como Agua Para Chocolate

Gets a little too flowery and rambly and spiritual for my liking towards the end but. I like the gist of it.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Potatooesunshinerays said:


> Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment.


You're an ISFP?


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

nep2une said:


> You're an ISFP?


I believe in that quote because nothing will be accomplished worrying about the past or the future, it's better to live in the present moment and cherish it because that is the thing that you will make you the most productive and as a person who has dealt ith chronic anxiety this seems like the best advice I have came across on dealing with anxiety. Meditation has helped on the long run, it's no wonder that therapist recommend meditation techniques to deal with anxiety.
Yeah, according to MBTI. Why are you asking?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

“Am I a good person? No. But do I try to be better every single day? Also no.”


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

"The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself."

"There is no greater hell than to be a prisoner of FEAR."

"If you want a happy life, tie it to a goal, not to people ot things."


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

_Is this all there is? Is there nothing more?_ - Spock, _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_

_A man goes back to Rinax, after the cascade. Back to what had been his home. To look for survivors. But the impact of the blast has set off hundreds of fires and... there's nothing there. Just smoldering ruins and... the stench of seared flesh. But in the distance, in the middle of all that emptiness, from out of this... huge cloud of billowing dust... he can see bodies moving. Whimpering. Coming toward him. They're monsters - their flesh horribly charred. The color of shale. One of them comes toward him... mangled arms outstretched. And he can't help it, he-he... turns away, frightened. But then the thing speaks. And he knows by the sound of her voice that she's not a monster at all, but a child - a little girl. - Her name was Palaxia. We brought her back to Talax with the other survivors. Over the next few weeks I stayed at her bedside, and watched her wither away. *Those* are consequences, Dr. Jetrel._ - Neelix, _Star Trek: Voyager_

_We are all explorers, driven to know what's over the horizon, what's beyond our own shores. No matter how far we travel, or how fast we get there... the most profound discoveries are not necessarily beyond that next star. They're within us._ - Jonathan Archer, _Star Trek: Enterprise_

_So I will learn to live with it. Because I can live with it. I *can* live with it. _ - Benjamin Sisko, _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ochi96 said:


> "The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself."


Reminds me of this:
_“In loneliness, the lonely one eats himself; in a crowd, the many eat him. Now choose.”

_


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

"It's better to burn out than to fade away." Neil Young


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

_I was born lost and take no pleasure in being found._
― John Steinbeck, Travels With Charley: In Search of America 

_People do not see you, / They invent you and accuse you._
― Hélène Cixous

_Problem-solving is hunting; it is savage pleasure and we are born to it._
― Thomas Harris, The Silence of the Lambs 

_If the sun refuses to rise we will make it rise._
― Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie, Half of a Yellow Sun 

_We laughed in the faces of kings / Never afraid to burn
_―Tori Amos, Little Earthquakes

_
I hope you live without the need to dominate, and without the need to be dominated. I hope you are never victims, but I hope you have no power over other people. And when you fail, and are defeated, and in pain, and in the dark, then I hope you will remember that darkness is your country, where you live, where no wars are fought and no wars are won, but where the future is. Our roots are in the dark; the earth is our country. Why did we look up for blessing — instead of around, and down? What hope we have lies there. Not in the sky full of orbiting spy-eyes and weaponry, but in the earth we have looked down upon. Not from above, but from below. Not in the light that blinds, but in the dark that nourishes, where human beings grow human souls._
― Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh @DOGSOUP reminds me of one of my all time favorite Hannibal quotes.



> Nothing happened to me. *I happened.*


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Conscience Killer said:


> Oh @DOGSOUP reminds me of one of my all time favorite Hannibal quotes.


It is frighteningly quotable.


----------



## havingadventures (Jul 16, 2017)

Remnants said:


> “Am I a good person? No. But do I try to be better every single day? Also no.”


Hahaha! Unexpected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Ochi96 said:


> "If you want a happy life, tie it to a goal, not to people ot things."


Wait, some people actively strive to tie their life to something? Heh, how interesting, I implicitly assumed everyone seeks to *untie* themselves from as many things as possible, both the concrete and conceptual. That explains a lot now I think about it.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

> Don't judge someone until you've walked a mile in his shoes.


Of course this isn't meant to be taken literally, especially not just one mile--even metaphorically... but to find out or try imagining with enough information (and what's enough concerning another human being) what world that person was born into, including family, neighborhood, what resources were available: physical, psychological, and so on.

If we all did that, we'd talk less, do more for others, and that world peace most of us want would be much closer--as close, at times, as our own beating hearts.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

"I would rather die on my feet than live on my knees!" (I loved this when I was a teenager lol)

"What is to give light must endure burning."- Viktor Frankl

"You are not free where you are hiding, but there where you're exposed." (I can never find it now, but I swear I read it once!)

"I am not going to give up that easily. I am going to make this way harder than it needs to be!" -Michael, The Office


“There are certain emotions in your body that not even your best friend can sympathize with, but you will find the right film or the right book, and it will understand you.” -Bjork

“Caring for myself is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation, and that is an act of political warfare."-Audra Lorde

Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.​Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us.
We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant,
gorgeous, talented, fabulous?
Actually, who are you not to be?

Your playing small does not serve the world.
There is nothing enlightened about shrinking
so that other people won't feel insecure around you.
We are all meant to shine, as children do.
It is not just in some of us; it is in everyone.
And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously
give other people permission to do the same.
As we are liberated from our own fear,
our presence automatically liberates others.​


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

_"Knowing your own darkness is the best method for dealing with the darknesses of other people."_ - Jung

and _Still waters run deep_ is a classic proverb.

_"Sometimes fate is like a small sandstorm that keeps changing directions. You change direction but the sandstorm chases you. You turn again, but the storm adjusts. Over and over you play this out, like some ominous dance with death just before dawn. Why? Because this storm isn't something that blew in from far away, something that has nothing to do with you. This storm is you.” ― Haruki Murakami_


----------

